# JDS Company 750ER Air Filtration System



## dbhost

Talk about a tight fit! But if it works, no big deal…

My Grizzly has 16" spacing between the bolt holes as well. I think that is a pretty standard size. I figure they make these things for 16" On Center trusses and let you figure out something else to do if you are on different centers…

I laughed out loud about the foam block thing. My grizzly had this BIG stop sign shaped flag zip tied to the output grid instructing you to remove the foam blocks. It was impossible to ignore. JDS might consider doing the same thing…

A washable primary filter would be nice. Not sure if that is an option for mine, might have to check… However, Grizzly does have replacement regular filters for cheaper than say 12×24 generic HVAC pleated filters sell for at Home Depot… So it hasn't been a problem yet…


----------



## NBeener

I bought my JDS used, about a year ago, from a guy who'd had it for something like 10yrs (I have his original purchase receipt).

His company went public. He bought a *beautiful* house, put together a *beautiful* shop, across a covered walkway from his driveway, and has a (?) 5HP Oneida Cyclone system plumbed. He didn't need this any more:










It runs good as new. Like you, I find it "noticeable" on high, but perfectly pleasant on low. I guess he must have figured out the foam block thing, a long time ago ;-)

My impression-with a fair bit of use-is that they make a very good, high performing product-one that I'm quite glad to have !

Enjoy the clean air.

Incidentally, the way I have it placed, I still wear my 3M 7500 respirator, occasionally. The intake puts ME between the table saw and the JDS unit.

No matter where you are, in the shop, though, it's quite likely that you, too, will be breathing in what the JDS will filter, before it gets a chance to. Remember that. I don't think it's a cure-all-just a great addition !


----------



## glassyeyes

dbhost, I agree-why not attach it to the intake filter grid? Or next to the control panel? Who knows.

NBeener, I'm glad I didn't have to find a place to fit YOUR model in my shop! That sucker's DEEP. I've already ordered a half-mask. Similar problem-the dust from the table saw gets sucked right past my face. The cheap type end up on top of the tool box too often, they fit so poorly and are so uncomfortable.

Another thought-the JDS pre-filter and exhaust filter SLIDE out to the side-a space-eating, possibly limiting alternative to the "clip" mounts that pop out of the front/back. It did limit where I could put the unit.


----------



## dbhost

glasseyes…

Just glad you were able find a place for it…

As far as respirators go, I will second the recommendation for the 3M 7500 series. Mine is really comfortable, and the down firing exhaust keeps it from fogging my safety glasses…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here's mine…... I have it hanging right in the middle of the shop…it's the 750, also…..works good.
It hangs right over both of my tablesaws…


----------



## SqareD

I have been waiting for the 750 to come off backorder. I spoke with JDS many months ago and he informed me of all the great things they were doing to the unit to upgrade and that is why the backorder status. I just decided today to check and sure enough, they now offer the JDS Air-Tech HP http://jdstools.com/air-tech750-er.aspx. Everything all of you have mentioned is what the rep was telling me. They sell better quality products, made with care, and they last a long time. I think it is time to 'dust up' with the new Air-Tech HP. Hopefully this will resolve the monthly garage cleanings. And yes, I still wear a respirator when fine sanding. Nice purchase Glasseyes !


----------



## glassyeyes

SqareD, after all the trouble I had last year just working with white oak making a trio of tables for church, I heartily agree about the respirator. I have the JDS, a Delta -760 DC, AND a mask; you would think I'd had allergies as a kid-


----------

